# Jack plate troubleshooting help



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Hi All - 

I purchased a used boat not too long ago with an atlas jack plate on it. Just recently the jack plate stopped moving when I push the up and down buttons. When I am pushing the up and down buttons I can hear a clicking in my console so it appears to be getting power and responding the buttons.. 

It seems to intermittently work, I have had few instances where it would work while in the garage - but once I trailer the boat somewhere it doesnt work any more... 

Any ideas of what to look for?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

likely need to replace the relays


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Also check your hydraulic fluid levels. I can access a fill and level holes on my Atlas Micro Jacker and use the recommended viscosity automatic transmission fluid. I had a small leak that made me add an ounce of fluid every month or so but am replacing the actuator to avoid future failure.

I use a BBQ style injector to fill the unit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s an Atlas so...

But seriously, have someone hitting the switch up and down and tap the relays to see if they are stuck. Also check your plate for grease and check the bolts to see if they have been overtightened or are loose and causing more binding than usual.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Stripedass said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I purchased a used boat not too long ago with an atlas jack plate on it. Just recently the jack plate stopped moving when I push the up and down buttons. When I am pushing the up and down buttons I can hear a clicking in my console so it appears to be getting power and responding the buttons..
> 
> ...


Oh boy! I'll try to find it, but do a search for my post on this topic (Atlas Micro Jacker). I had the same problem.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Is it an Atlas Micro or a Standard Atlas plate?

Locate the source of the clicking sound - as many mentioned, probably relays.

To quickly confirm the plate is not the source, you can direct wire the actuator to the battery (carefully) by touching the leads to the battery. Will require you to make some cuts on the wire, so be prepared to reterminate/splice.


----------



## whaler76 (Apr 7, 2014)

If it has a factory connector between the relays and the motor you might not have to make any cuts. I used some solid strand #12 pushed into the connector to test the CMC plate I was troubleshooting this week. Wired direct to my battery to make sure the motor wasn't burnt up. Ended up just being old/bad ring terminal connections to perko & battery. My relays were clicking too, just not getting enough voltage to the motor to kick it on.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

I finally had a chance to look at this - it appears that the relays are not the original atlas. THey dont look like the relays I have seen on pictures across teh web,. Ill snap a photo of them today - LOoks like someone reaplced them at some point.. they have severals wires coming off of them, so im not sure what can splice to jump off the battery....


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

So I got to digging into this today.

I found the wire coming from the jack plate. A black and red from Jack plate are spliced into a blue on one relay and a green on the other. 

Would I cut the red and black and connect that to the battery to test?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Definitely check for loose connections. I had bob’s jackplate that would click and I felt sure was solenoids. It turned out to be loose connections.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

backcast said:


> Definitely check for loose connections. I had bob’s jackplate that would click and I felt sure was solenoids. It turned out to be loose connections.


All connections look solid.


----------



## whaler76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, you can run the black and the red directly to the battery. Doesn't matter how you hook it up, one way will make it go up and other way will make it go down. Doesn't have to be red to pos, black to neg.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Did that.. no go. I guess the jack plate motor is bad....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stripedass said:


> Did that.. no go. I guess the jack plate motor is bad....


No way, not on an Atlas Micro, that is unheard of!


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Is this worth fixing or just replacing with something else?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stripedass said:


> Is this worth fixing or just replacing with something else?


What’s your budget and how much do you enjoy fishing versus dealing with terribly engineered products that will compromise your time on the water and your wallet?


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s your budget and how much do you enjoy fishing versus dealing with terribly engineered products that will compromise your time on the water and your wallet?


Well. I just bought this boat and used the jack plate once before it crapped out.. So at this point I never really got to use it really... Luckily its stuck in the lowest position so I can still use the boat.

What else out there should I be looking at? I have read about Bobs on here - anything else others recommend?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stripedass said:


> Well. I just bought this boat and used the jack plate once before it crapped out.. So at this point I never really got to use it really... Luckily its stuck in the lowest position so I can still use the boat.
> 
> What else out there should I be looking at? I have read about Bobs on here - anything else others recommend?


Talk to Tyler at @HullMarineProducts


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I still have a couple jackplates available coming up in two weeks here. Finally have all parts coming in to assemble them. I could also take a look at your actuator if you'd like me to. That would require you removing it from the boat and shipping it to me though. It also may be quite difficult to remove depending on how long it's been on there.

-Tyler


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys better hurry up before I buy all the Nano plates HMP has coming!


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Unfortunately I don't know how long this has been on the boat. I bought the boat with this jack plate installed already from the previous owner. Who bought it from another person.. 

Do I need to remove my engine in order to remove the actuator from the jack plate?? From looking at it it looks like I do...


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

I think you have to pull the motor. Pay attention to the bolt across the top of the actuator as well. It is prone to corrosion and can be a major pain to remove.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Michael T said:


> I think you have to pull the motor. Pay attention to the bolt across the top of the actuator as well. It is prone to corrosion and can be a major pain to remove.


Figured that. I wish I had someone here that could help me with this - Defintley need a second set of hands for this - I just moved to florida not too long ago - but dont really have anyone here that can help with stuff! Currently recruiting friends, haha.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Again, I suggest checking your hydraulic fluids. The Atlas Micro manual is easily found on google and I used their instructions to fill my cylinder. It cost about $30 for the fluid and injector. While a temporary fix for me, it may solve your problems.

If you have to replace the actuator, Atlas will charge $400 and I suggest getting a new bolt/sleeves for $20 as there are multiple posts here about the hell people went through to get theirs off. 

If you have to pull the motor, look at the Hull Marine Products reinforcement options for the Atlas Micro. Mine runs much smoother and with less shake raised all the way.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man I hate Atlas MicroTrashers


----------

